# Backpack Electric Generator



## catskills (Sep 9, 2005)

Charge your MP3 player, video game, or cell phone from your backpack generator.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 9, 2005)

Are you serious :blink:?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2005)

Neat idea, but doesn't that kind of take the fun out of it?


----------



## Npage148 (Sep 9, 2005)

man, at 85 pounds the thing better help you walk up the hill too


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2005)

Npage148 said:
			
		

> man, at 85 pounds the thing better help you walk up the hill too



Thats what I thought at first too, but they're not saying the thing weighs 85 lbs.  They're saying that if you have 85 lbs of crap in your pack that it'll generate up 7 Watts of electricity...


----------



## BrentD22 (Sep 12, 2005)

In all seriousness I don't think this is intended for backpackers.  I think it's more for urban backpackers, SAR missions, and military.  In the not so distant future it looks like they are looking to make it very light wieght making it more useful.  I really don't think it is or ever will be for "mountain" backpackers.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 12, 2005)

I bet they could market something like this for thru hikers...


----------



## pedxing (Sep 12, 2005)

I gather the current device  weighs  ten pounds.  Until its  much lighter, it would make more sense  to just carry extra batteries.


----------

